# Breeding Rat Rack



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi got a Breeders rat rack









It has 12 rat boxes all complete with at least one drinks bottle and feeders etc.
It also comes with 4 mice/multi tubs so you can house a variety of different feeder rodents.
16 TUBS ALL TOGETHER!! Can breed enough to feed a small collection of Reptiles easily!

Any questions please feel free to ask.

Regards


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

This is a fantastic rat guys with soooo many box's.


----------



## Bigb121 (Jun 10, 2012)

Price m8?


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha sorry thought I'd included it.
I'd like £250 for everything but am open to offers.

#Cheers


----------



## nicemice (Jun 1, 2012)

where are you?
can you deliver?


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi in Cornwall but has to be collection only unless you live close and I might be able to deliver.
Price is negotiable!


----------



## nicemice (Jun 1, 2012)

sorry i only have a small car and its a fair way.
good luck selling, its a great price for all those tubs.


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks mate.

Yes it's a great rack and I've bred thousands of rats/multis but I just don't have the time any more. 
It's a shame as it saved me a LOT of money breeding my own rather than having massive frozen bills.

Thanks anyway though pal! :2thumb:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Still got this one guys:whip:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry but I'm not attending any shows and I'd like to sell as one and not sell any tubs off separately.

Thanks


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Still here unbelievably!


----------



## john_boy (Dec 4, 2010)

Shame you're not closer? These always come up too far away!!! :banghead:

Im looking to expand on my rodents as well


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

john_boy said:


> Shame you're not closer? These always come up too far away!!! :banghead:
> 
> Im looking to expand on my rodents as well




HI i will deliver ANYWHERE for cost of fuel and a coffee :2thumb:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Right I can deliver ANYWHERE now for the cost of fuel and a coffee now so bump for an old thread, lets hope I can close it soon :2thumb:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

I can deliver ANYWHERE now for the cost of fuel : victory:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

I can deliver ANYWHERE now for the cost of fuel and a coffee


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Still here.
Can deliver for cost :2thumb:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Still here.
Can deliver for cost 
__________________


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Amazingly this is still here!


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

STILL AVAILABLE :gasp:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Bump for an old one:whistling2:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Still here

Plus LOADS of Royals for sale 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...62916-grown-royal-morphs-collection-sale.html


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

bump this gotta go so back open to sensible offers:2thumb:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh just seen that the picture has gone, here's another


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

up please, good morning all:2thumb:


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

were r u please ?


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

up up up:2thumb:


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

RUBS R US said:


> were r u please ?


Hi, sorry just seen this. I'm in Cornwall

Thanks


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Still here :gasp:


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

Royal Balls said:


> Hi, sorry just seen this. I'm in Cornwall
> 
> Thanks


Does it come with all the bottles Ect ?


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah it comes with everything, maybe minus 1 water bowl perhaps but I think I found them all after the move. It really is a great rack.

Thanks


----------



## Royal Balls (Sep 9, 2010)

still here. can't believe it


----------

